# Me myself and I...and steak...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

This is the story I went hunting by my self last weekend, I had some bulls in the area near my stand but I was always late or left too early. I started to run out or time, missed a shot at a spike and then shot this cow. I was all alone and had to pack meat out for 4 miles. I still don't know if it was worth it. Here are some pics.


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

You missed a shot??!!! ha ha. Who knows, now you might get called an unethical hunter just because you missed once! Well congratulations on getting one though! 4 miles isn't too far...


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

yep, unethical. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
I only carry one arrow in my quiver, because I am an "ethical hunter"...


and a box of a dozen more or so in my pack.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Where at is the smile on that mug ??  

I think when you start eat'in them steaks, you'll think it was worth it.  

Congrats to you Northslope !!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I am a loser and unethical, I thought the arc of my arrow would clear this little pine branch, I was wrong.  I am going to hang up my bow and never hunt again. :roll: I am going to go back to school to study the arc of the arrow and after years of studies I then MIGHT be ready to be a ethical hunter.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I got to my stand 20 minutes late for this guy....go figure








This is the 'future'...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, you must admit that there is a resemblance:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

... they make terrific pair, they go together like lamb and tuna fish ...

:mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

We look way different, my legs look much better in my dress but I would gladly trade paychecks with him.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice legs aaaeeerrrr job NS, another year with meat in the freezer...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on some steaks and that nice looking cow.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on the cow...btw, you need better friends, like with horses!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Nicely done....and I agree, 4 miles is a long way to pack an elk, especially by yourself. Still a great accomplishment if you ask me.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

My cow was fun enough at just over 1/2 a mile. You are an animal slope. Congrats on the freezer full of goodness.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice shot, congrats on the cow. Looks like your spot has a lot of potential with some bulls and young ones running around.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Congrats on the cow...btw, you need better friends, like with horses!


REALLY!! Do you know anyone??


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

You are a great hunter which should increase your ability to mate....


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Well done little buddy. Maybe if you would ask someone to go into your sacred any bull area, they would, thus help!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Well done little buddy. Maybe if you would ask someone to go into your sacred any bull area, they would, thus help!


Are you saying that you are a horse, or you just want to help?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Good Job North Slope..................See, you don't need to go to Idaho. They don't have many cows up there..........only big bulls. I guess with your packing abilities, I could take you along to pack out my horns. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the cow...btw, you need better friends, like with horses!
> ...


Ha, ha...I might...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Good Job North Slope..................See, you don't need to go to Idaho. They don't have many cows up there..........only big bulls. I guess with your packing abilities, I could take you along to pack out my horns. :mrgreen:


I would love to pack out your antlers. Then it will be my turn to kill something with antlers. It's a deal I will clear a week for the last week in Sept next year.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

north slope said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Well done little buddy. Maybe if you would ask someone to go into your sacred any bull area, they would, thus help!
> ...


both! :shock:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


I scratch your back you scratch mine (Not in a Zim way). We will see how good of a guide you are on the Front and next year you can come to a little place we call "Bull Hollow"


----------

